# Nos ruedan AtodoGas 6 en nuestra tierra ( Tenerife )



## Deltaeco (May 28, 2012)

Hola chicos , les posteo esto para los amantes del motor y los fanaticos de ''A todo gas'' , que nos han llegado la noticia que en las Islas Canarias, concretamente ''Tenerife'' Nos van a rodar varias escenas de la pelicula A Todo Gas 6, le dejo el link por si quieren pasarse  un saludo a todos ¡¡

http://paraisomotor.com/2012/05/replantea-tus-vacaciones-tenerife-recibira-este-verano-el-rodaje-de-a-todo-gas-6/


----------



## tiago (Jun 5, 2012)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola chicos , les posteo esto para los amantes del motor y los fanaticos de ''A todo gas'' , que nos han llegado la noticia que en las Islas Canarias, concretamente ''Tenerife'' Nos van a rodar varias escenas de la pelicula A Todo Gas 6, le dejo el link por si quieren pasarse  un saludo a todos ¡¡
> 
> http://paraisomotor.com/2012/05/rep...cibira-este-verano-el-rodaje-de-a-todo-gas-6/



Os lo van a dejar todo hecho un asco, con lo bonita que es tu tierra.
Recuerda aquello de ... _"Donde Cristo hizo el milagro, allí dejó las muletas"_


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 7, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Os lo van a dejar todo hecho un asco, con lo bonita que es tu tierra.
> Recuerda aquello de ... _"Donde Cristo hizo el milagro, allí dejó las muletas"_



jajaja pues espero que no dejen el asfalto engomado XD

esperemos que todo vaya genial  saludos ¡


----------

